# Two Odds & Ends Hit & Miss engines completed



## Harold Lee (Aug 26, 2008)

In February I completed my first gasoline Hit & Miss engine which I gave to my grandson. My 30 year old son then asked me to build him one. I figured I could build two in almost the same amount of time as one since I could take advantage of setups and fixtures. First of all it was not as much fun since it was too much like production work. I don't think I will be making any more of these... That being said I have completed them and a video of them running follows:


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8kFTqh3FuDo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param>type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chipstractor (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Reconsider buiding anymore after you give yourself a break.


----------



## chuck foster (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice looking engines harold   8)

what is the next engine going to be????

chuck


----------



## NickG (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow Harold, nice engines. I know what you mean about production work, I am working on 2 little flame licker 'poppin' engines. I had to buy enough material for 2 and thought I might as well do 2 a tthe same time to save on set up time etc but it's not as much fun - when you've done 1 part it's a chore doing the other!

Nick


----------

